# Hello



## michael904 (Sep 17, 2013)

I live in London and I'm looking to buy 2 female fancy mice as pets. I'm looking for a reputable breeder either in the London area or nearby. Hoping someone can help.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi Michael, welcome to the forum  There are lots of breeders on the forum from all over, your best bet is to post in the Wanted section at the bottom of the forum - if you haven't yet.

Good luck!


----------



## michael904 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, have placed a post in the wanted section.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB, and I hope you find a breeder.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

